# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  درثبت نام محل تولدم رو اشتباه شده چکار کنم؟

## D.A.A

اقا من امروز رفتم کافی نت محل تولدم رو اشتباه شده . بدبخت شدم چیکار کنم ؟؟؟ نگا می کنن؟؟ مهلت ویرایش هست

----------


## Ali.N

بله که نیگا میکنن
پیگیری کن 
زنگ بزن مدرسه /آموزش پرورش منطقه

----------


## Dj.ALI

خب برو تو قسمت ویرایش اطلاعات ویرایش کن :Yahoo (110):

----------


## A.Z

خب ویرایش کن دیگه...دوباره وارد سایت بشو

----------


## D.A.A

اقا ویرایش کردم اس ام اس اومد که ویرایش شد ولی وقتی اون برگه واسه چاپ میاد تو صفحه همون طلاعات اشتباه قبلی هست !!!!

----------


## A.Z

> اقا ویرایش کردم اس ام اس اومد که ویرایش شد ولی وقتی اون برگه واسه چاپ میاد تو صفحه همون طلاعات اشتباه قبلی هست !!!!


خب حتماً ویرایش رو ذخیره نکردی؟! تایید نهایی؟؟

----------


## D.A.A

چطوری ویرایش رو ذخیره کنم

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

> چطوری ویرایش رو ذخیره کنم


تایید نهایی رو بزن  :Yahoo (21): 

ضمنا بعد ها هم میشه باز ویرایش کرد !

----------


## D.A.A

اگه میشه کسی بره قسمت ویرایش بعد اونجا ببینه جلوی پرسش اتباع کدوم گزینه زده شده اخه مال من هیچکدوم نزده شده بود الان نمی تونم وارد ویرایش بشم برید ببنید تو رو خدا

----------


## D.A.A

یه چیز دیگه الان تو برگه ثبت نام که واسه پرینته  جلوی وضعیت تحصیلی هییچی ننوشته ما شما هم اینجوریه

----------


## aktft

> اگه میشه کسی بره قسمت ویرایش بعد اونجا ببینه جلوی پرسش اتباع کدوم گزینه زده شده اخه مال من هیچکدوم نزده شده بود الان نمی تونم وارد ویرایش بشم برید ببنید تو رو خدا


دوست عزیز ، من قسمت اتباع هیچ گزینه ای رو نزدم ، یعنی همون هیچ کدام هم نزدم ، و تو پرینت جلوش سفیده ، اقلیت مذهبی رو گزینه هیچ کدوم زدم باز هم تو صفحه پرینت جلو عنوانش سفیده واقعا مسخره است ، من هنوز نمیدونم ملیت و اقلیت رو درست زدم یا نه ، به سازمان سنجش گفتم من که مسلمانم و ایرانی باید هیچ کدام بزنم یا اصلا رهاش کنم ، گفت شما جزء اقلیت ها هستید!!! :Yahoo (77):

----------


## D.A.A

اقا ببخشید الان دین رو هیچ جای این برگه پرینت ننوشتن منم امروز 5 بار ویرایش کردم نمی دونم چیشده ... یه سوال میشه برید اونجا ببینید اقلیت مذهبی چیه ؟؟ اخه من یادم نمیاد چی زدم

----------


## D.A.A

سوال مارو کسی جواب نمیده ؟؟

----------


## T!G3R

سلام
حاجی خداوکیلی این بچه سوالا چیه که به خاطرش یه تاپیک باز میکنی
خب کاری نداره که:
بروتو سایت سازمان سنجش و در حاشیه سایت زده ویرایش اطلاعات
برو اونجا و اطلاعاتت رو ویرایش کن
موفق باشی :Yahoo (3):

----------


## D.A.A

برادر من 5 بار ویرایش شده نمی تونم دوباره ویرایش کنم حداکثر مجاز 5 باره

----------


## D.A.A

اقا من فک کنم بیش از حد حساس شدم  فکر نکنم مشکلی باشه اصل شماره شناسنامه و عکس و معدل کتبی و اسم و وضعیت نظام وضیفه است بقیش چیزی نیست ::: :Yahoo (4):

----------

